# Sheridan: Odom WILL NOT be traded for Artest



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

_Lamar Odom got caught up in the Ron Artest rumor mill Thursday, and the Lakers acted quickly to put it to rest internally. 

A source close to the Lakers told ESPN.com that Odom had received reassurance from the team, which told him he had not been included in any trade offers made to the Indiana Pacers. The Lakers were apparently responding to rumors floating around the league that Los Angeles had become open to the idea of trading Odom in an Artest deal. 

"They still want Artest, but they haven't offered Odom," the source said.
_ 

LINK 

So if we get Artest, it'll be Kobe, Artest and Odom...nice.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Nope. That means that ther are trading George and some scrub for Artest.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Yay!! If this somehow goes down ill be extremly happy.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Dont get your hopes up


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The One said:


> Nope. That means that ther are trading George and some scrub for Artest.


Has to be George and Kwame.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Then the rumored three-way has to involve Kwame. I expect Artest in Denver or GS now..


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Baron, J-Rich, and Artest? I'm scared


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

It's over.. Thanks for playing!!

Actually who the hell knows..


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> It's over.. Thanks for playing!!
> 
> Actually who the hell knows..



If this is hard on us here on the forums, imagine how the players like Kwame George and Lamar feel.....I want w/e to happen already. This is hurting the team.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Has to be George and Kwame.


nope, The Scrub is either going to be Slava, Profit, or Mckie. The smart choice is to give out Slava because right now Slava is no use to us and since the Raptors main goal is to dump some money than Slava is the right choice since this is his last year of his contract. After the year is over the Raptors can finaly (After letting Rose go and Slava's contract expires) have some cap room. The next question would be who to waive to bring Ronny in, if possible. The smart decision is to waive is Profit because he is already out for the season and while he is waived, only the Wizards have to pay him, then next year after he is done rehabing we can resign him if there is room since he has played good for us. Appearently, the Pacers are only receiving George in the deal after giving up Artest and one other player that will be going to the Raptors


So quick overview

*Lakers send out:* George, Slava, and *if needed to*another player (maybe Mckie).
*Raptors send out:* Rose
*Pacers send out:* Artest, and other player (maybe Anthony Johnson)

*Lakers receive:* Artest and Rose
*Raptors receive:* Slava and Pacers' other player
*Pacers recieve:* George and the Lakers other player (if needed to)

This helps out the lakers because we get Artest's defense and offense without losing Odom and we get another solid bench player who can play the 1 though 3 as well.

This helps the Raptors because they get rid of a huge contract in Rose And they are receiving players who are either, near the end of their contract or cheap to begin with. They saving a lot of money.

This helps the Pacers by finaly getting rid of the destraction, Artest, and getting a solid player in return, George.

So this trade helps everybody.


The only problem with this trade is that the Lakers are not giving up as much salaries than they are taking in so they may have no choice but to trade Odom :|


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The One said:


> nope, The Scrub is either going to be Slava, Profit, or Mckie. The smart choice is to give out Slava because right now Slava is no use to us and since the Raptors main goal is to dump some money than Slava is the right choice since this is his last year of his contract. After the year is over the Raptors can finaly (After letting Rose go and Slava's contract expires) have some cap room. The next question would be who to waive to bring Ronny in, if possible. The smart decision is to waive is Profit because he is already out for the season and while he is waived, only the Wizards have to pay him, then next year after he is done rehabing we can resign him if there is room since he has played good for us. Appearently, the Pacers are only receiving George in the deal after giving up Artest and one other player that will be going to the Raptors
> 
> 
> So quick overview
> ...


I have no idea what you're talking about. Where have you gotten the idea that we aren't going to trade Kwame? Odom has been reassured of the fact that he isn't moving anywhere, and for salaries' sake, we would have to trade Kwame. Plus, he, along with George, makes at least a semi-attractive commodity. Devean George isn't enough to get Artest, the Pacers would rather deal with Denver if that was we were offering.


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

The One said:


> nope, The Scrub is either going to be Slava, Profit, or Mckie. The smart choice is to give out Slava because right now Slava is no use to us and since the Raptors main goal is to dump some money than Slava is the right choice since this is his last year of his contract. After the year is over the Raptors can finaly (After letting Rose go and Slava's contract expires) have some cap room. The next question would be who to waive to bring Ronny in, if possible. The smart decision is to waive is Profit because he is already out for the season and while he is waived, only the Wizards have to pay him, then next year after he is done rehabing we can resign him if there is room since he has played good for us. Appearently, the Pacers are only receiving George in the deal after giving up Artest and one other player that will be going to the Raptors
> 
> 
> So quick overview
> ...



Dont you think the Pacers would feel otherwise about this ****sandwich? If this is the BEST deal out there today, dont be surprised to see Donnie Walsh let Ron Ron rot all year.


----------



## HuntDizzle (Nov 29, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about. Where have you gotten the idea that we aren't going to trade Kwame? Odom has been reassured of the fact that he isn't moving anywhere, and for salaries' sake, we would have to trade Kwame. Plus, he, along with George, makes at least a semi-attractive commodity. Devean George isn't enough to get Artest, the Pacers would rather deal with Denver if that was we were offering.



You're exactly right. First off, the salaries that each team brings to the table must match to within a certain percentage. My understanding last year is that it is w/in 15% (but RealGM says 25% now). Either way, these are the salaries for the most part.
*LAKERS * : D. George - $5mil, Slava - $3mil 
*PACERS* : Artest - $6mil, Pollard - $6.5mil, A. Johnson - $2.5mil
*RAPTORS* : Rose - roughly $15mil.

That means that the Pacers would be giving up right about $15mil (I think Artest's is just over $6mil), but the Lakers would only be giving up $8mil, that doesn't work. Therefore, you throw in Kwame at just over $7mil, and now all the salaries matchup and this is a trade that actually COULD happen, according to the CBA.

Now, is this a deal that Indy would do? Tough to say. However, they would definitely like to get a guy that they could start at Center in order to move J O'neal back to PF. That is why Kwame would be attractive to them, plus George is an athletic wing player and Slava is another big player. Both of their contracts expire this season, giving them cap relief. The Raptors would probably do this deal just to move Rose and his big contract. I think that Slava would actually to the Raps along w/ Pollard and AJ, giving them more cap relief.

As far as the other 2 teams rumored to be most likely to land Artest, Denver and Golden State, let's look at these scenarios. DEN wants to trade them Nene and probably Lenard, but what does that do for Indy? It gives them a Center for next year, if he can recover from injury, and it gives them an old one-dimensional SG, which they have a younger, more athletic version of in Freddie Jones. How does that help them? Not much, that's what. DEN doesn't have anyone else to offer either. Plus, it looks like DEN will need to look into dealing for a Big Man now that Camby is set to miss extended time. With 2 of their top 3 bigs possibly done for the year, and the 3rd in and out of the lineup, does it make sense to add another starting SF? Probably not, even if Artest were to start at the 2, which we all know Melo can't do. DEN's main purpose for acquiring Artest is to stop Kobe, but it looks like thy have more pressing needs now.

That brings us to the Warriors. Although Ron Artest would probably like to take his Tru Warier gig to the "True" Warriors, I don't see this happening either. The word is that the guy that Indy really wantsis Ike Diogu, but the Warriors have said that he is untouchable, and they apparently don't want to give up Troy Murphy either. Even if they did trade Murphy, he definitely cannot play Center. What I've heard is that they only want to offer Dunleavy and Pietrus. While both are fine players, I don't think either of them help the Pacers at all. I think Granger can be a better starting SF for them in time, and Pietrus is an undersized SG/PG, just like Freddie Jones. I don't think any of those players is enticing enough to get the deal done, unless they give in and trade Diogu as well.


Therefore, it does make sense to me that a Kwame, George, and Slava deal could be as good as any that they are going to receive. Plus I'm sure we'd be throwing in Miami's 1st rounder this year. Kwame could definitely start at Center for Indy tomorrow. With Foster coming off the bench behind him, they would have a solid defensive/rebounding Center combo to play up front and be able to move O'neal back to PF. I think that is one of their biggest concerns in Indy at this point, as JO is getting beat up at the 5 spot. They would also get George who is a solid, athletic veteran that could actually start at the 3 spot for them, allowing Jackson to go back to the 2 spot, and Granger to come off the bench. If they got the 1st round pick also, that would give them 2 late first rounders that they could either keep or use to get up closer to the back end of the lottery. I think this deal could happen b/c it does actually help Indy out now, and in the future w/ the draft pick and the cap space.

If it went down like this, we would be looking at a lineup of: 
PG: Rose (or Smush)/ Smush/ Sasha 
SG: Kobe / Rose / Wafer
SF: Artest / Walton / Green
PF: Odom / Cook / Turiaf
C: Mihm / Bynum

I think that would be solid. Plus, we would have so many lineup options given how versatile most of those guys are. Bynum would also start getting the minutes that he needs in order to develop.

Let's see what happens...

Werd.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Dont you guys understand that Indiana wont trade Artest for George? They want some talent, duh. Just because the salaries match doesnt mean theyll do it.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

George does have a 5 million dollar expiring contract

however,
exactly why mitch is a moron


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

LamarButler said:


> Dont you guys understand that Indiana wont trade Artest for George? They want some talent, duh. Just because the salaries match doesnt mean theyll do it.


Don't you understand that we're talking about George, Kwame and a first round pick?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

LamarButler said:


> Dont you guys understand that Indiana wont trade Artest for George? They want some talent, duh. Just because the salaries match doesnt mean theyll do it.


Yep, I knew this from start. Plus, it's good that team statement came out before all these rumors were getting ridiculous; and L.O. got assurance. 

I still don't want Artest on this team. He's not gonna be a fit for us.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

> Don't you understand that we're talking about George, Kwame and a first round pick?


Yea and WHAT would Indiana do with Kwame? George isnt even a starter in this league.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

As much as I love what Odom has done this year, Artest is a better player and we should trade Odom for Artest if we can. ARTEST will make this team better! How can he not. The guy can do everything and he plays better defense than anyone at his position.


----------



## HuntDizzle (Nov 29, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> Yea and WHAT would Indiana do with Kwame? George isnt even a starter in this league.



Indy would start Kwame at the 5, and move JO back to the 4 where he belongs. Bird and Carlisle have made recent statements about how JO is "getting beatup" by playing Center everyday. Kwame plays good D and can get boards too. We all know he's no offensive powerhouse, but since JO is a beast on the block and commands so much attention, Kwame would get a bunch of open dunks. Indy just wants a BIG body to put next to JO to protect him and let him play his natural position. How many other rumored deals have we seen that would get them a guy they could start at Center, only the one for Nene but he woldn't play 'til next season at best. Plus, they would get a versatile veteran that can score, play D, and board. As far as George not being a starter, I bet he could start on about 1/3 of the teams in this league, and be the 6th man on many others. People talk as thought he has NO talent, that's not the case though.

We have all seen this year that Kwame is proving that he should be a Center and not a PF, as he is much more comfortable closer to the hoop. He would have that chance in Indy. He's a better option at C than Foster, that's for sure, but Foster is a good backup.

That's what they would do w/ Kwame.

Werd.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Good point Hunt, but Jeff Foster is a hella lot better than Kwame


----------



## HuntDizzle (Nov 29, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> Good point Hunt, but Jeff Foster is a hella lot better than Kwame



You think so? I don't really see that. I think they are both DECENT, but yet they are different too. Foster doesn't score either, but is a good rebounder and pretty good defender. Kwame is a better defender, but only a decent rebounder. However, Kwame has the body to play C and play a lot of minutes there, especially in the East. I think there would be a lot of value in that for the Pacers, a big body that can defend and let JO play PF. We'll see if Bird and Walsh thinks my logic is valuable enough. I'm just hoping they're reading this thread. :laugh: 

Werd.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Yea I agree except Foster is wwaaaaaaayyyy ahead in rebounding.


----------



## Jaj (Jun 15, 2005)

I'd like him to be added into the trade...

- George, Kwame, Miami 1st round pick

- Indiana sends Artest, Foster, Johnson

Lakers get: Artest obviously who completely changes our team, plus a good backup for Mihm and Bynum in the next few years. Johnson is an upgrade over Sasha as the backup PG.
Indiana: A guy who can move over O'Neal to PF and a good backup or part-time starter at SF who can help out Granger, plus a 1st round pick. They get rid of Foster+Johnson's contracts as well.


Laker's starting roster will be a bit strange but bear with me here

PG- Kobe, Parker, Vujajic
SG- Artest, Kobe, Wafer
SF- Odom, Artest, Walton
PF- Cook, Turiaf
C- Mihm, Foster, Bynum

However, based on matchups and such and such the Lakers will quickly sub out Artest and place in Parker on smaller guards while Artest will take George's, Profit's, most of Walton's, a couple of Kobe's and some of Sasha's minutes. So in fact Artest will be the sixth man but will get his high 30 something minutes. I truly don't want Lamar guarding PFs. It's a versatile line-up...


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Hmmm...the Pacers won't take Chris Mihm? :biggrin:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

HuntDizzle said:


> Indy would start Kwame at the 5, and move JO back to the 4 where he belongs. Bird and Carlisle have made recent statements about how JO is "getting beatup" by playing Center everyday. Kwame plays good D and can get boards too. We all know he's no offensive powerhouse, but since JO is a beast on the block and commands so much attention, Kwame would get a bunch of open dunks. Indy just wants a BIG body to put next to JO to protect him and let him play his natural position. How many other rumored deals have we seen that would get them a guy they could start at Center, only the one for Nene but he woldn't play 'til next season at best. Plus, they would get a versatile veteran that can score, play D, and board. *As far as George not being a starter, I bet he could start on about 1/3 of the teams in this league, and be the 6th man on many others. People talk as thought he has NO talent, that's not the case though.*
> 
> We have all seen this year that Kwame is proving that he should be a Center and not a PF, as he is much more comfortable closer to the hoop. He would have that chance in Indy. He's a better option at C than Foster, that's for sure, but Foster is a good backup.
> 
> ...



First, Kwame has not shown hes better than Foster. Foster plays good D and is a good rebounder.

And George? No he couldnt start on a third of the teams in the league. Im having a hard time comming up with even one. Hes a scrub, who is just trade filler.

I cant see this deal going down, but if it did I would be interested to see how Kwame pans out. Hes had more than enough chances though, so I wouldnt be holding my breath.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jaj said:


> I'd like him to be added into the trade...
> 
> - George, Kwame, Miami 1st round pick
> 
> ...


Yes, we'll throw in our starting 5 too, just for fun. No thank you.


----------



## Jaj (Jun 15, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Yes, we'll throw in our starting 5 too, just for fun. No thank you.


Well you have enough PGs. Foster is replaced by Kwame and then some because he's improving and could start. Artest isn't even playing for you, so your getting players not losing.

Worst comes to worst the Lakers will resort to other measures such as taking on Bender's deal for two more years and giving up McKie+Slava's deal.

So then in the 06 off-season the Pacers have only 48m on their roster while keeping their entire core. I can't see what you wouldn't like about that.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jaj said:


> Well you have enough PGs. Foster is replaced by Kwame and then some because he's improving and could start. Artest isn't even playing for you, so your getting players not losing.
> 
> Worst comes to worst the Lakers will resort to other measures such as taking on Bender's deal for two more years and giving up McKie+Slava's deal.
> 
> So then in the 06 off-season the Pacers have only 48m on their roster while keeping their entire core. I can't see what you wouldn't like about that.


At this point Kwame isnt better than Foster. The Pacers arent going to go into a trade that makes them have the 2 best players going to another team and getting stuck with junk.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

its funny how most people here think that INdiana would trade ARTEST for GEORGEbeing the primary player. Its like trading Shaq for Brian Grant only.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Indiana wants expiring deals, George's 5 million expires this year


----------



## Jaj (Jun 15, 2005)

R-Star said:


> At this point Kwame isnt better than Foster. The Pacers arent going to go into a trade that makes them have the 2 best players going to another team and getting stuck with junk.


I don't understand how your stuck with anything. If Kwame was given the ball he'd out peform Foster. Fine let's call that a draw. Ron Artest doesn't even play for you. Basically what ends up happening is the Lakers completely clean up your cap mess and give you a 1st round pick. I don't understand how you wouldn't want that.

Do you actually think the way your cap is and how much money your already shelling out that you'll be able to re-sign Nene if you got him in a deal? 

The final offer should be

- George, Kwame, Slava's contract, Mckie, 1st
- Artest, Foster, and Bender's ugly deal

Then in 06 you can go splurge on whatever FA you want. I'm not sure about Croshere however. If the Pacers want to trade him then I'm sure the Lakers would try and comply however Vlade's contract can't cover that.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Nobody would take Devean George for Ron Artest. Indiana is not that stupid or desperate(even though they want to get rid of him). 

Unless we get rid of Odom there is no way we are getting Artest. So long Odom! :yes:


----------



## The Rebirth (Dec 23, 2005)

am i one of the only few who highly doubts this trade will happen?


----------



## Cavs_Pimp (Oct 14, 2005)

The Rebirth said:


> am i one of the only few who highly doubts this trade will happen?


Nope, I dont think theres *any* way this trade will happen.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Just trade Odom already, as a 2nd option he gives me headaches.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

and you think Ron Artest wont give the Lakers a headache?


----------



## aNgelo5 (Oct 24, 2005)

I would defenitly trade anyone except Kobe for Artest, to come to Team Kobe.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> and you think Ron Artest wont give the Lakers a headache?


No, I'm sure Artest will give me headaches; but the headaches he'll give me will have nothing to do with his basketball impact. Odom's basketball impact, on the other hand, frequently gives me headaches.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I would get rid of Odom and suffer the loss of a big man. Seriously, a contract like Artest's has to look beautiful for a team whose financial situation sucks for the next two years. I think he'd enjoy life in L.A.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

ODOM RUMOR:
Forward Lamar Odom denied a report that he had gone to Lakers management and asked where he stood in respect to a potential Ron Artest trade. 

"That's a rumor," Odom said. "I wouldn't do anything like that. It's not my place." 
http://www2.dailynews.com/lakers/ci_3363983


----------



## erniejohnson (Oct 11, 2003)

How would you guys feel about Josh Howard-Devin Harris-Filler for Odom?


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

erniejohnson said:


> How would you guys feel about Josh Howard-Devin Harris-Filler for Odom?


I like Devin Harris alot, but Odom is such a unique player, who can do so much out there....i would have to familiarize myself w/ Howards game before i made a decision on that, i havent paid much attention to what Howards doing lately


----------



## erniejohnson (Oct 11, 2003)

Howard's a very good defender, good rebounder and improving scorer. Harris IMO is a future star. I like Odom as well but the Lakers desperately need more scoring outside of Kobe. Howard already averages 15 points a game which is around what Odom averages and comes close to Odom rebounding-wise with 7 boards a game plus Harris would probably be good for 15-16 points a game right now and even more in a a couple of years. Odom would be a better fit in Dallas as a third option behind Dirk and Terry.


----------



## Jaj (Jun 15, 2005)

Well one thing is for sure, Marbury can be had for cheap but Marbury-Kobe :curse: 

That'll cause some headaches for the Lakers...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Jaj said:


> Well one thing is for sure, Marbury can be had for cheap but Marbury-Kobe :curse:
> 
> That'll cause some headaches for the Lakers...


i dont even wanna think of that combo
anywho the lakers will not trade odom because of the same fact everyone says on this board..."hes unique"


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

clien said:


> I like Devin Harris alot, but Odom is such a unique player, who can do so much out there....i would have to familiarize myself w/ Howards game before i made a decision on that, i havent paid much attention to what Howards doing lately


 Deal. We would have four out of five starters for the future.

C - Bynum
PF - ?
SF - Howard
SG - Kobe
PG - Harris.

Then factor in that Dallas would not do the deal, but Howard's closeline on Kobe.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

erniejohnson said:


> How would you guys feel about Josh Howard-Devin Harris-Filler for Odom?


Is this just specualtion on your part or are you hearing something about this? If it is possible, it is a no brainer.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Artest could be headed to GS...

Troy Murphy and Mickael Pietrus for Ron Artest and Jeff Foster

That's the best offer I've seen thus far, and I've got a feeling that this one will go down soon.

Pacers...
PG: Jamaal Tinsley/Sarunas Jasikevicius
SG: Mickael Pietrus
SF: Stephen Jackson
PF: Troy Murphy
C: Jermaine O'Neal

Warriors...
PG: Baron Davis
SG: Jason Richardson
SF: Ron Artest
PF: Ike Diogu
C: Adonal Foyle


----------



## erniejohnson (Oct 11, 2003)

Sean said:


> Is this just specualtion on your part or are you hearing something about this? If it is possible, it is a no brainer.


 No, just pure speculation on my part. I ain't no "insider".


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

No Odom-Artest says Phil



> Jackson clarified on his satellite radio show the Lakers don't intend to trade Odom - specifically for Indiana's Ron Artest or in general - based on what Jackson has told Lakers general manager Mitch Kupchak.
> 
> "Mitch came to me and asked me what players we have that are untouchable or touchable in these situations," Jackson said. "Certainly, in my mind, Lamar Odom is not a player that we'd want to trade in this situation, because he fits together in whatever we want to do to go forward. So that was purely speculation."


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> No Odom-Artest says Phil



Yay!! Can anyone tell me what satalite radio its on, XM or Sirus?


----------

